# Wrist Straps?



## MilburnCreek (Feb 26, 2013)

I have gotten to the point where my back is able to continue to more reps and heavier weights on a deadlift (I'm at 245), but my fingers can'thold the damned olympic bar; my fingers are giving out (and I do mix directions my palms are facing) before I am.  I've been looking online for 'wrist straps," but I don't know if that's the right name, because most of what I've found are just that: wraps around wrists.

I'm really looking for something that will wrap around my wrist AND also wrap around the bar. Is there a specific name for these? Anyone have any favorite styles/sources for said equipment?  I need them NOW!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 26, 2013)

i like the ones that are made by harbinger and velcrow around your wrist. hate the slip through ones.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 26, 2013)

Check out our sponsor ProWristStraps. I have a couple of pair from  them and they are awesome. Very sturdy and well made. Best straps I have personally owned. 

Look for "wrist straps" NOT "wrist wraps"


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 26, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Check out our sponsor ProWristStraps. I have a couple of pair from  them and they are awesome. Very sturdy and well made. Best straps I have personally owned.
> 
> Look for "wrist straps" NOT "wrist wraps"



Thank you!  Done!  (No way to credit this site though on the purchase form!)


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 26, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Check out our sponsor ProWristStraps. I have a couple of pair from  them and they are awesome. Very sturdy and well made. Best straps I have personally owned.
> 
> Look for "wrist straps" NOT "wrist wraps"



I have their belt and straps. Have not had to change straps in almost 10 years now. None finer anywhere in the world!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you ever try using chalk?


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 27, 2013)

Might want to work your on grip strength a bit . Grip strength improves
quickly with some grip work. Straps are fine I  use them for back work.
I would still try bringing your grip strength up. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

Like T says Milburn. Try and use straps only at most fatigued part of the set as grip strength will improve and you want python forearms as a side effect from killer grip.  Hang on to edge of outside of skyrise. It gives two choices . Live or hit the car below. Ok just Kiddn ..


----------



## Big-John (Feb 27, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Did you ever try using chalk?



Ever sense you mention this on alinbord that's all I have been doing. :headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Like T says Milburn. Try and use straps only at most fatigued part of the set as grip strength will improve and you want python forearms as a side effect from killer grip.  Hang on to edge of outside of skyrise. It gives two choices . Live or hit the car below. Ok just Kiddn ..



Your avatar freaked me out . Man what an erection wrecker!
Looks like something Butter bean would use to scratch his ass crack.
Scary as hell. T


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 27, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Looks like something Butter bean would use to scratch his ass crack. T



:sHa_lolbig2::sEm_oops2::sSa_cry4:


----------



## Marshall (Feb 28, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> I have their belt and straps. Have not had to change straps in almost 10 years now. None finer anywhere in the world!!



Yep. I got 2 pair of straps about 7 years ago. 1st pair still perfect and 2nd pair still in original packaging unused, because I can't wear out the first pair ! 

Best quality you'll ever find.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 28, 2013)

You know what my ocd ass laid down a pair of battle worn straps I was so fond of and some C-sucker walked off with them . Hope to fuck he sniffs those bad boys serve him right. Gona get some of those that brick anasci and marsh 
are talking bout. Those boys ship pretty quick at prowriststraps?
Thanks,T


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 28, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> You know what my ocd ass laid down a pair of battle worn straps I was so fond of and some C-sucker walked off with them . Hope to fuck he sniffs those bad boys serve him right. Gona get some of those that brick anasci and marsh
> are talking bout. Those boys ship pretty quick at prowriststraps?
> Thanks,T



They have awesome stuff for sure.  Just don't lay down a huge order on them, they have been selectively scamming.  I haven't used them in 2 years because they just flat out didn't ship my order.   There is no way to communicate with them either.   About a year later a mod on another board was able to get me half my stuff at least.  Check out the sponsor thread at Pm there are quite a few bros got burned.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 28, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> They have awesome stuff for sure.  Just don't lay down a huge order on them, they have been selectively scamming.  I haven't used them in 2 years because they just flat out didn't ship my order.   There is no way to communicate with them either.   About a year later a mod on another board was able to get me half my stuff at least.  Check out the sponsor thread at Pm there are quite a few bros got burned.



I have heard the same thing, but do have a dipping belt from them and it is the absolute sickest belt ever.  It is one of the nylon/poly belts but has super thick stitching.  The belt is pretty much indestructible.


----------



## snoopy (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the old fashion ones slip through they work fine


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 2, 2013)

Found this great instructional video for newbies on how to use them:


Lifting Straps - YouTube


----------

